# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Pinus pinea.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas compañero, quiero presentaros pinus pinea, estas fotos están realizadas en el Paraje Natural Enbrales de Punta Umbria. 

Pinus pinea o pino piñonero, está ubicado tras la formación dunar prefiriendo los suelos arenosos,  es una especie arbórea de la familia de las pinácea. Pinus pinea es natural de toda la franja mediterránea y es muy apreciado por su madera y por su piñones.







Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos dias compañeros, quiero sumar una foto a este tema de Pinus pinea que he encontrado, también está realizado en  Los Enebrales y se puede comprobar que con un simple gesto y pocos materiales se puede ayudar a la naturaleza.
Habrá que ir aprendiendo de estas buenas costumbres y que hay tantas personas que les cuesta asimilar.



Espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------

